# Does using the phone app turn on the center screen?



## Trainman37 (Aug 1, 2017)

So I've owned my Model 3 for 22 days now, but have actually driven it/seen it for maybe 45 minutes as I drove it from the dealer to the detail shop where I am getting it wrapped/tinted. I then went on vacation and periodically like to "check-in" with the vechicle via the phone app. I'm just curious if the "wake up" when you use the phone app turns on the center screen, or if you just get the info? I am just wondering if the screen is randomly flashing on/annoying the shop as I randomly check on my car. Anyone know?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Trainman37 said:


> So I've owned my Model 3 for 22 days now, but have actually driven it/seen it for maybe 45 minutes as I drove it from the dealer to the detail shop where I am getting it wrapped/tinted. I then went on vacation and periodically like to "check-in" with the vechicle via the phone app. I'm just curious if the "wake up" when you use the phone app turns on the center screen, or if you just get the info? I am just wondering if the screen is randomly flashing on/annoying the shop as I randomly check on my car. Anyone know?


You're good -- looking at the app does not wake up the screen. Just don't go scaring them with remote activation of the horn


----------

